# Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.



## Dynamitarde (24. Oktober 2011)

*Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*


Wegen der Flutkatastrophe in Thailand ist der Markt für Festplatten fast zum Erliegen gekommen.
Der Festplatten Hersteller Western Digital hat es besonders hart getroffen. Western Digital fertigt
60 % seiner Laufwerke in dem Katastrophengebiet.
Zudem sind natürlich die Zulieferer Firmen auch dort ansässig.
Der Unternehmenssprecher von Western Digital hat verlauten lassen, dass rund 30 Millionen Drives weniger produzieren können als im Vorquartal. Das sagte WD-Unternehmenssprecher Daniel Mauerhofer gegenüber Heise resale.
Seageate hat es nicht ganz so hart getroffen .Da die Fabriken nicht in dem Gebiet sind wo die Flutkatastrophe stattfand. Aber einige Zulieferer sind davon aber betroffen, sodass bei Seagate trotzdem nicht produziert wird.
Deswegen sind in Deutschland nahezu alle Laufwerkstypen herstellerübergreifend knapp.
Noch sind natürlich Festplatten am Markt, aber die Händlereinkaufspreise schnellen aktuell im zweistelligen Prozentbereich nach oben.
Erst Anfang nächsten Jahres soll sich die Lage entspannen.
Quelle: 24.10.11 - Festplatten werden knapp | c't


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Es ist nicht nur für WD oder die Zulieferer blöd.
Denen mag vlt ein Teil des Gewinns entgehen, aber den Menschen vor Ort gehts da um einiges schlimmer.

Haus weg, Arbeit weg, Land / Ernte weg, Große aufräumarbeiten, Seuchen, etc.

Mal hoffen damit die Überschwemmung / Flut nicht so schlimm wird wie das letzte Mal in Pakistan.


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Ich persönlich denke mal, dass es sogar keine Auswirkungen hat.
Selbst die Katastrophe in Japan, hatte keine Auswirkungen auf den PC Markt.
Dafür ist die Produktion zu Global.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Die Leute vor Ort haben andere Probleme. Wegen WD und Seagate blutet mir nicht grade das Herz.
Auch nicht für die, die sich zu Weihnachten oder vorher zusätzlichen Plattenplatz gönnen wollen und jetzt vielleicht mehr Geld anlegen müssen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Erstmal absolute Zustimmung für den Beitrag von *der_yappi *

Und dann noch eine kleine Bitte an Dynamitarde
Wenn du schon einen Beitrag 1:1 kopierst sei doch so gut und korrigiere allfällige Fontunterschiede damit es etwas einheitlicher aussieht - vielen Dank


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstmal absolute Zustimmung für den Beitrag von *der_yappi *
> 
> Und dann noch eine kleine Bitte an Dynamitarde
> Wenn du schon einen Beitrag 1:1 kopierst sei doch so gut und korrigiere allfällige Fontunterschiede damit es etwas einheitlicher aussieht - vielen Dank


Und die Satzvehler ähh fehler 

@T Wenn von WD 60% der Disks im Katastrophengebiet gefertigt werden, soll das noch Global sein und keine Auswirkung auf die Preise haben?
Irgendwie wiedersprichst du (Dynamitarde) dich in deinem 2 Post selber und hast ja die News "Bei Festplatten wird's eng" erstellt.
Was ist denn nun deine Meinung? Post #1 oder #3? 
Die Katastrophe in Japan hatte sehr wohl seine Auswirkungen, obwohl die Endkonsumenten nicht viel davon gespürt/abbekommen haben.

@OT
Die Opfer der Katastrophe tun mir echt leid. Das wird eine harte Zeit, ich wünsche denen viel Kraft, Hoffnung und Gesundheit für den Wiederaufbau.


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur für WD oder die Zulieferer blöd.
> Denen mag vlt ein Teil des Gewinns entgehen, aber den Menschen vor Ort gehts da um einiges schlimmer.
> 
> Haus weg, Arbeit weg, Land / Ernte weg, Große aufräumarbeiten, Seuchen, etc.
> ...


 Das haben auch schon alle wieder vergessen: Erdbeben im Indischen Ozean 2004


----------



## Stricherstrich (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

So ist dass wenn man in 3te Welt ländern fertigen lässt die eh schon am Arsch sind.


----------



## Snake7 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Und wo ist das jetzt ne News?
Da wächst schon wieder Gras drueber so aktuell ist das.. .


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Anscheinend is wirklich die Nachfrage größer als was man liefern kann zb die Platte Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB hat im Sep noch ~ 60 euro gekostet jetzt zahlt man wenns der Händler lagernd hat 79 und wenn net 117 das is ja schon fast 100% - 110%  Verteuerung


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Die Händler erhöhen, die Preise obwohl sie zT noch zu besseren Preisen eingekauft haben und verdienen so viel Geld.


----------



## DesGrauens (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

gab es schon als news 

Flut in Thailand lässt Festplattenpreise steigen - seagate, toshiba, samsung, western digital


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Die Händler erhöhen, die Preise obwohl sie zT noch zu besseren Preisen eingekauft haben und verdienen so viel Geld.


 Im endeffekt ist das reale Marktwirtschaft nur wer jetzt kauft subventioniert halt die händler ^^
Das Selbe spiel haben wir ja auch mit Gold gehabt jeder is ins Edelmettal geflüchtet weil ja die Inflation zu hoch ist und die Anleihen Aktien ja viel zu stark schwanken ........Wenn dann müssen wir uns vor zwei Dingen im "NEOLIBERALIMUS" fürchten das is Depression und Deflation weil das endet in einem Globalen Reset
Gott sei dank hab ich im Sep mir 4 TB geleistet das is zu den Preisn ja undenkbar


----------



## Spinal (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Wollte letzens eine WD RE4 1 TB Platte kaufen. 75 Euro hätte es mich gekostet. Nun liegt sie im gleichen Laden bei über 100 Euro.
Unter 80 ist sie eigentlich gar nicht mehr zu kriegen. Habe aber zum Glück keine Eile.

bye
Spinal


----------



## akif15 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn... was mit den ganzen Festplatten die noch bis vor 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert wurden... sind die auch irgendwo baden gegangen... ? Oder finden Festplatten schon wie Milch und Brot täglich Abnehmer ...?

Dumme Masche um den Verkauf anzukurbeln und die Preise zu heben ... weil die schon so niedrig sind wie noch nie...


----------



## canis lupus (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



akif15 schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn... was mit den ganzen Festplatten die noch bis vor 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert wurden... sind die auch irgendwo baden gegangen... ? Oder finden Festplatten schon wie Milch und Brot täglich Abnehmer ...?
> 
> Dumme Masche um den Verkauf anzukurbeln und die Preise zu heben ... weil die schon so niedrig sind wie noch nie...


 
Natürlich gibt es dort täglich Abnehmer.
Lagerplatz kostet einen Haufen unnötiges Geld.

Die Zwischenlager werden versucht so klein wie möglich zuhalten.

Schau dir mal die Verfügbarkeit zb. bei Alternate an: ALTERNATE

Ich war heute abend vor Ort (neue GraKa 560ti gekauft:endlich : )), sie meinen, wer warten kann, soll bis nächstes Jahr warten. Aktuell sind nun fast alle Lager restlos leer.


----------



## xdevilx (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

selbst schuld wer jetzt kauft 

und das beben in japan anfang des jahres hatt sehr wohl globale auswirkungen


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2011)

Was bin ich froh, dass ich hier noch 4TB an ungenutztem Datenstauraum rumliegen hab. Da können noch ein paar katastrophen, seuchen und\oder globale killer kommen. Interessiert mich nen SchXXX!


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass ich hier noch 4TB an ungenutztem Datenstauraum rumliegen hab. Da können noch ein paar katastrophen, seuchen und\oder globale killer kommen. Interessiert mich nen SchXXX!


 
lol, wie sozial Auch du kannst von einem Blitz getroffen werden


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Ich brauche auch keine HDD.
Wenn es so weiter geht sind SSD bald günstiger als HDD.


----------



## Anchorage (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch keine HDD.
> Wenn es so weiter geht sind SSD bald günstiger als HDD.



Da könntest du schon fast recht haben .


----------



## Xel'Naga (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Gut das mein neuer PC heute fertig geworden ist 
Aber das ist dennoch eine schlechte Nachricht, die Firmen haben wenigstens jetzt was zum nachdenken.
Sie müssen jetzt nicht mehr ganz so zentral alles zusammen haben, auch mal in andere Länder Fußfassen, am besten wo es keine bzw ganz wenige Naturkatastrophen gibt.


----------



## Datachild (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> So ist dass wenn man in 3te Welt ländern fertigen lässt die eh schon am Arsch sind.


 
was fuer ein DEPP


----------



## frader (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



> So ist dass wenn man in 3te Welt ländern fertigen lässt die eh schon am Arsch sind.


Wär es nicht so könntest du dir die HDDs nicht leisten!

Genauso wie 90% aller anderen IT-Produkte die bei Firmen wie z.B. Foxconn unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen produziert werden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

@kühlprofi
Wenn von WD 60% der Disks im Katastrophengebiet gefertigt werden, soll das noch Global sein und keine Auswirkung auf die Preise haben?
Irgendwie wiedersprichst du (Dynamitarde) dich in deinem 2 Post selber und hast ja die News "Bei Festplatten wird's eng" erstellt.
Was ist denn nun deine Meinung? Post #1 oder #3? 
Die Katastrophe in Japan hatte sehr wohl seine Auswirkungen, obwohl die Endkonsumenten nicht viel davon gespürt/abbekommen haben.


Punkt 1 wurden durch mehrere Post wiederlegt.Ich hoffe um Abbitte.
2. Den ersten Post nennt man News, wo bitte sehr ist da meine Meinung vertreten!?
3. Und die Katastrophe in Japan hatte keine Auswirkung auf dem PC Markt


@DESGrauens
Stimmt nicht. Lese meine und die Original News von dein Link nochmal richtig durch! Vielleicht fällt dir dein Fehler ja auf.


@Bumblebee
Lese meine und die Original News nochmal richtig durch!
Das ist keine 1:1 Kopie.


----------



## The_Checker (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Also das die Verkappung so schnell von statten geht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hab vergangenen Montag (17.10) ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB von Mindfactory bekommen für 42€. Heute wollte ich noch eine nachbestellen und die Platte kostet nun 96€.

Edit: 106€ stand 15:16Uhr


----------



## zøtac (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Toll, jetzt wo ich mir ne zusätzliche HDD kaufen will -.-'
Das Objekt der Begierde ist mal eben von 45 auf 80€ hoch


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Ist auch logisch jeder Händler nützt diese situation aus , wie am anfang bei Gigabyte boards , zuerst sau teuer 1155  , danach wo keiner mehr gigabyte board gekauft hatt ,hatt gigabyte reagiert und die preise gesenkt. 

Und war einer von euch in Taiwan hatt die werke gesehen ob die kaputt sind .

Keine festplatte kaufen !!!


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ist auch logisch jeder Händler nützt diese situation aus , wie am anfang bei Gigabyte boards , zuerst sau teuer 1155 , danach wo keiner mehr gigabyte board gekauft hatt ,hatt gigabyte reagiert und die preise gesenkt.
> 
> Und war einer von euch in Taiwan hatt die werke gesehen ob die kaputt sind .
> 
> Keine festplatte kaufen !!!



Oh ein Verschwörungstheoretiker


----------



## leckerbier (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Ich habe auch eine neue Festplatte gesucht. Im Preisvergleich sind seid Tagen die Preise explodiert. Dann werde ich erstmal etwas warten bis die Preise wieder sinken.


----------



## derP4computer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



> bin ich heute mit Erschrecken auf folgendes gestoßen: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB über 100€


Habe ich mich doch nicht getäuscht, das ist echt wahr.
Gestern noch die WD 1TB für 39,99 abgesahnt.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Noch teurer:Western Digital RE4 1000GB, SATA II (WD1003FBYX) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland bei MF 237€!
Das teurste sind 600€!! undn zwar hier:Western Digital WD RE4 1TB (7200rpm) 64MB Server S-ATA2 online kaufen | Tradoria.de


----------



## Liza (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Uii, die Erhöhung geht aber flott. Vor 3 Tage noch eine Festplatte für 50 Euro bekommen und jetzt kostet Sie 120. Und das bei fast allen Händlern, sprich Alternate, Mindfactory, Amazon ect. Was so eine Katastrophe doch alles beeinflusst.

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht schön mit der Flutkatastrophe, und man sollte sich wohl auch weniger Gedanken über erhöhte Festplatten Preise machen.


----------



## Dante1611 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Ich möchte mir nun Mitte November einen (komplett) neuen PC kaufen. Werden sich bis dahin die Festplattenpreise wieder halbwegs normalisiert haben, oder muss ich mein Budget noch mehr erweitern?


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Wenn du ihn selbst zusammenbaust warum verwendest du nicht übergangsweise deine alten.
Beim Fertig PC Kauf wird es wohl kaum unterschiede geben.

Auch die oben genannte Spinpoint F3 mit über 100 Euro ist bei Amazon immernoch bei 65-80 Euro als 1TB Variante.
Genauso wie WD RE4 ... das was hier im Forum steht sind eher ausreißer.


----------



## Dante1611 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Wie gesagt, ich bräuchte einen komplett neuen PC, außer ich kann meine externe WD Element 3,5" da unterbringen.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, nehme meine externe Platte


----------



## Seeefe (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ist auch logisch jeder Händler nützt diese situation aus , wie am anfang bei Gigabyte boards , zuerst sau teuer 1155  , danach wo keiner mehr gigabyte board gekauft hatt ,hatt gigabyte reagiert und die preise gesenkt.
> 
> Und war einer von euch in Taiwan hatt die werke gesehen ob die kaputt sind .
> 
> Keine festplatte kaufen !!!


 
Ist doch Logisch, und das hat nichts mit der Situation zu tun. Ist die Nachfrage hoch,die Anzahl der Ware aber gering so sind die Preise viel höher, als wenn die Nachfrage gering ist und die Anzahl der Ware sehr hoch, dann ist doch kla das die Ware günstig ist


----------



## Silverfalcon (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Diese Preissteigerungen sind alles nur Taktik der Händler habe mal verglichen die HDDs von WD sind sogar am wenigsten im Preis gestiegen obwohl es die ja am härtesten getroffen haben soll.
Zum glück hab ich meine bestellt als die Preise noch normal waren


----------



## Gazelle (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Das schönste wird sein, wenn ich, wenn das umgetauschte NT endlich da ist, meinen PC zusammenbaue und dann die Festplatte kaputt ist, die ich für 35€ gekauft habe, noch meinte MF würden sie tauschen


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Laut einem Artikel bei Golem oder Heise sollen die Preise anscheinend erst wieder im Frühjahr 2012 runtergehen.


----------



## Nickel (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Wer jetzt eine große Platte (2-3 TB) als internes Datengrab sucht, ist ganz gut beraten das örtliche Saturn oder Media Markt abzuklappern und dort eine externe Festplatte (zB von CnMemory) zu kaufen, die haben noch die Lager voll von den Teilen und verkaufen sie zu alten Preisen. Ich habe gestern noch zwei 3 TB Platten gekauft für je 99€... ausgebaut und intern in meinem NAS verbaut. Eine war eine WD30ERZS und die andere eine Hitachi 5K3000. Natürlich sind das OEM Platten und die Garantie ist fraglich (wobei die Hitachi sogar nach Garantie Check 3 Jahre hat), aber aktuell halte ich das Risiko für angemessen bei 100€ vs 150€.


----------



## Joey-rs (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Genau das gleiche hab ich heute auch gemacht, da ich in zwei Wochen eine Qnap TS212 zum Geburtstag von meiner Holden bekommen.  
War bei Saturn und hab mir dort aus dem Angebot der letzten Woche eine der letzten 2 Tb Festplatten gekauft und zwar für 65€, direkt daneben stand ein Stapel mit 1,5 Tb großen für schlappe 79€. Beide WD mit USB 2.0. Konnte es erst nicht glauben und hab den Verkäufer gefragt, ob der preis stimmt.
Ich denke die 2 Tb werden bis Anfang nächsten Jahres reichen, dann kommen weitere 2-3 Tb rein.

Und wie mein Vorredner sagt, sch**ß ich auch auf die Garantie. 
Eigentlich wollte ich denn eine 2Tb Samsung F4 für 60€ kaufen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass diese bei Mindfactory mittlerweile 132€ kostet....Irre!!!


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Das Gleiche bei meinem Haus-Hardware-Laden CSV.de: WD CaviarGreen 500GB vor einer Woche 32€ jetzt, 26.10.2011 20:39, 84€! 
Sogar die 160 GB WD CaviarBlue für günstige 61€. 

Rja, da wird der neue Rechner wohl noch warten müssen. Dann kommt ja AMD's Phenom II.1 X8


----------



## Porry (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*



canis lupus schrieb:


> Schau  dir mal die Verfügbarkeit zb. bei Alternate an:  ALTERNATE


Allmächd, also wenn das nicht die Auswirkungen zeigt. *n-bisschen-überrascht*
Anscheinend verhält sich das echt wie mit warmen Brötchen:
Wenn sie einmal nicht täglich nachgeliefert werden, sind alle vergriffen.


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Hallo,

in den größeren Örtlichen Märkten ist noch einiges vorhanden zum üblichen Preis. Noch ein Tipp am Rande allerdings ohne Gewähr. Bei den externen 3TB WD Elements Festplatten sind normale Desktop Platten verbaut (WD30EZRX). Allerdings mit verkürzter Garantie 2 Jahre.


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

In den CnMemonry`s sind 3,5" Samsung EcoGreen F4 verbaut, hatte mit gestern erst 4 externe 2TB Platten geholt,...
Nur zur Sicherheit, für günstige 78,- Euro je.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

LOL alternate übertreibt es jetzt mit den Preisen: 
Seagate Barracuda 7200 320GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST320DM000)
Alternate : € 127,90 + Porto
Amazon : 42,66€ Porto gratis

Krank was jetzt abgeht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Alternate ist wohl einfach nur geldgeil, denn ich denke das die HDDs schon davorim Lager waren.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Wer bestellt auch bei Alternate. Für mich ist das nicht anders, als würde man im MM oder Saturn kaufen


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

gut das ich letzten Monat noch ne 2TB gekauft habe...


----------



## Alterac (6. November 2011)

*AW: Bei Festplatten wird´s eng.*

Hm bei mir sind nurnoch 100 GB frei und wollte eig. bald mal was neues holn


----------

